# bait fish



## True Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

Where can i catch cigar minnow, ly, menhaden, and any other bait fish?


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

lots of Menhaden around the octagon last night


----------



## True Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

where would that be?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I think he's talking about the small pier at the foot of Bob Sikes Bridge. Bait is always tough to find during the winter! What are you trying to catch with these baits, maybe I can help???


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe the recent constructed wood pier at the base of Bob Sikes bridge to your righton Gulf Breeze side.

Jimmy



You beat me to it Chris...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

there was a bunch around the docks at shoreline the other day.


----------



## True Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

i need grouper bait and king bait


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just out of the pass there is a wreck called the massachussets, troll sabikis slowly and you can catch Hardtail, Pinfish, Cigar Minnnows......


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Because of the lack of bait to sabiki up this time of year I usually settle for finger mulletsince they are readily available and most of everything eats them.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah your right chris, thats summer time. :banghead

If you have a cast net go to the boat launch on 17th, in the back of the bayou there is usually bait. Easy to find....


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You can still catch hardtails at the deeper rigs but bait inshore is hard to come by this time of year. I would try to find finger mullet. They are usually up the creeks and bayous off the bay systems right now. Blue fish are being caught in the surf and as far up as the B.S. bridge. They make great king and grouper bait.


----------

